# Schoolong update



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I just want to say WOW! Have you ever written a lab report? I am doing my first one this week end. Due Tuesday and I must say WOW. Everything is metric to standardize globally :runforhills: (do you see it coming). My topic is using Chicken feathers as filler in green house seed starter and how much water it uses or does not use because of the displacement of the feathers. :drum:


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

Chemistry 101 was my favorite subject, though I remember very little of it.
Chicken feathers are becoming a very interesting subject. They are also used to make a hydrogen containment vessel much better than any other.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

What is a "schoolong"?


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

That's where after you think of your school, you use your ring finger rather than your middle finger.


----------

